# 5 week old puppy with worms?



## black_labradors_rule! (Aug 31, 2014)

Emma,my 5 week old black lab has worms in her feces. Is there a wormer safe for little puppies? If so whats it called. Also I noticed today she's had diarrhea. Is this from worms or is this something else? I am planning on taking her to the vet but I was hoping to do it when shes a few weeks older so she can get her second set of shots at the same time as her checkup, but I will take her in earlier if needed. Thanks in advance!:wave:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, first off, a 5-week-old puppy shouldn't be away from her mother :/. Can't imagine the previous owners took very good care of her if they were willing to separate her from her mother way too soon. If they said she had her first shots, don't trust them. Plus if they start that young I think she'll need an extra round. Ask your vet about that one.

But anyway, yes, almost all puppies have worms. Ask your vet for a safe de-wormer, and dosing instructions. If your vet has seen the puppy before, you might not have to bring her in to get some de-wormer. If she hasn't been to the vet before, definitely get her in ASAP. A puppy that young needs extra care.


----------



## black_labradors_rule! (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, the breeder didn't really know what she was doing. The mother dog was having some issues and we felt bad, so we took her in. I'll make an appointment with the vet!Thank you!!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Usually shots given while they are still nursing, which your puppy should have been, do not take because of immunity through the mother's milk. You should take her into the Vet for a checkup and get something for the worms as they can really affect your puppy. The loose stool could just be from a change in food or the worms but better to get it checked out.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i think you should take your pup to the Vet immediately.


----------

